# Non-Existent Albums We'd Like to See (serious)



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Milton Babbitt: The Complete String Quartets


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

An album by Robert Fripp and Peter Hammill.

They worked together off and on over the years but never did a full album. 

Not sure who else. Probably Bill Bruford and John Wetton. OK, so basically the 72-74 Crimson line -up with Hammill.

Now I'm drooling....


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Complete works of Korndorf (roughly 18 CDs)
Xenakis: Complete Edition (roughly 40 CDs)
There was something from Zappa but I can't remember 
The Residents: Earliest Works


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

Alice in Chains with a clean Layne Staley.

(as much as I love the subsequent line-up)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Alan Parsons Project - Pokemon Go (the concept album)


----------



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

Merl said:


> Alan Parsons Project - Pokemon Go (the concept album)


This is the serious version of the thread, unless you are serious about that suggestion?


----------



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

Frank Zappa Live At Royal Albert Hall (unedited, full concert) 
Anything with Miles Davis or John Coltrane outakes or unreleased material 
High quality live concerts of Black Sabbath live in the 70s - early 80s


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

Sorabji's complete piano works. (Jonathan Powell seems to be working his way through them--he's currently recording--actually editing--the 7-hour Dies Irae Variations.)


----------

